# Post cycle



## dazzler771 (Apr 14, 2014)

Theres so many post cycle recovery products out there. Wots the best products for post cycle fellas


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 14, 2014)

Nolva at 20mg and Clomid at 50mg ED for 30 days is pretty standard.  That should be enough or a normal first cycle of 500-600mg test/week. Nolva and Clomid are what you want, don't waste your money on the GNC type PCT stuff.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 14, 2014)

Still got a lot of research to do on pct to decide whether its beneficial for me at the moment. I came to this forum to learn some new info but i didnt realise how little i no about wot ive bn doing for the past 2yrs. Just wanted to get a bit of heads up for the  future rumpy. Cheers


----------



## CJ (Apr 14, 2014)

Even though I'm a new member myself, my advice is to read, read, and read some more. I thought I had a good knowledge base before joining, but I've learned more in the last two months reading on this site that I had in the prior year bouncing around other websites and forums.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 14, 2014)

Research is the key word. The knowledge these guys have is priceless. I didnt realise how much actually goes into and finishing a cycle. Ive never abused gear but I sure aint made the most of wot ive had. Just hope guys like Azog and rumpy keep giving me sound advice without kicking my ass to often


----------



## bigezy (Apr 14, 2014)

for a basic cycle i usually use hcg through the cycle at 250iu twice a week
then for PCT clomid 100/100/50/50 and nolva 40/40/20/20

but do your research and get blood work done that is the only true way. everyone is different. good luck


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Moving this to the appropriate forum OP


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 15, 2014)

Why hasnt anyone suggested 100mcg of triptorelin


----------

